

What Needs to Be Said - vacanti
http://parislemon.com/post/10309036779/what-needs-to-be-said

======
vacanti
Google Cache Version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fparislemon.com%2Fpost%2F10309036779%2Fwhat-
needs-to-be-said&btnG=Search&hl=en&biw=1377&bih=783&sa=2)

------
technoslut
This whole ordeal is really wearing on me but I agree with MG's comments
wholeheartedly. There's enough blame to go around.

After Arrington, he is the most talented writer there (regardless of his bias
towards Apple) and AOL can't afford to lose him, especially after the mass
exodus of the talent at Engadget.

